# Fresh Fig Reduction for Belgian Brew



## malt_shovel (8/2/14)

I have access to fresh figs and so made a brown sugar glaze / reduction. I am thinking of using this in a secondary of a Dubble or BDSA but not sure how much to use for a 20ltr batch. I have made about .75kg of a fairly liquid mix which has 150gm of brown sugar. 

Anyone out there have experience with using fresh figs in this manner. I don't want fig beer but something that is noticeable and complimentary. 

Cheers


----------



## redbeard (11/2/14)

I cant answer u directly but u need to think about the OG of your Dubble or BDSA, and try to get reading of your 0.75kg liquid fig / sugar mix. Depending on your size / taste of the fresh figs, you could use 6 or more ... ?


----------



## idzy (11/2/14)

I love figs and have read up to 500g of fruit is a good guide into a Belgian beer. You will probably need to experiment. Can you split and do 60/40 to see which you prefer? Make sure you post your findings!


----------

